# Meal Frequency Facts



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2011)

*Meal Frequency Facts *






YouTube Video


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Dude is making a lot of sense here.  If you don't want to eat 6 meals fine, don't.  Is it better?  For some yes, notwithstanding from a metabolic standpoint it is common sense.  If I tried to eat one 6000 Kcal meal per day, I would need a vomitorium installed in my house.


----------



## GMO (Feb 10, 2011)

Good video...Thanks Prince.

I think he nailed it when he said that most of the high level athletes, bb and otherwise, he knows are eating several meals a day.  I have always done the same for many years with great success.  New ideas and fads come along every few years (believe me...I have seen a lot of them) and eventually fade away.  You have to stick with what works for YOUR body.  For me it is 5-6 meals daily.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 10, 2011)

2B1 said:


> Dude is making a lot of sense here.  If you don't want to eat 6 meals fine, don't.  Is it better?  For some yes, notwithstanding from a metabolic standpoint it is common sense.  If I tried to eat one 6000 Kcal meal per day, I would need a vomitorium installed in my house.



I think sumo wrestlers just eat one huge meal a day - not sure, but I think I heard that somewhere before.


----------



## vanness (Feb 10, 2011)

If you don't want to eat 6 meals fine, don't.  Is it better?  For some  yes, notwithstanding from a metabolic standpoint it is common sense.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 11, 2011)

vanness said:


> If you don't want to eat 6 meals fine, don't.  Is it better?  For some  yes, notwithstanding from a metabolic standpoint it is common sense.




That's copyrighted...


----------



## GMO (Feb 11, 2011)

2B1 said:


> That's copyrighted...



I think you should sue.


----------



## Philmb (Feb 14, 2011)

Great video. I eat 6 meals/day. It works for me and fits into my daily routine. I find that I have more energy throughout the day, and eat when I get hungry, which is every 2-3 hours. However, I would not say that everyone should do this. Do what works for you to feel good and meet your goals. I think a meal frequency between 3-6 times/day is reasonable.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 14, 2011)

what does built think? WWBD?


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 14, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> what does built think? WWBD?



I believe built, like me, does intermittent fasting, so she probably doesn't eat a bunch of small meals.

I love IF for convenience.  It helps to not have to think about food for long portions of the day.


----------



## Built (Feb 15, 2011)

Three meals here. I try to eat them within a 10-12-hour window.


----------



## ROID (Feb 15, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I think sumo wrestlers just eat one huge meal a day - not sure, but I think I heard that somewhere before.



There was an interesting documentary on sumo wrestlers.

It talked about the way their bodies stored the fat. Its all stored subq on the outside of their muscles. They are very healthy according to the documentary.  One practice they use is eating very large meals before bed and before naps. They nap during the day.

It was on discovery health or something like that. Lot of good info that would help "normal" people wanting to gain weight but stay healthy.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 15, 2011)

2B1 said:


> If I tried to eat one 6000 Kcal meal per day, I would need a *vomitorium* installed in my house.









vomitorium (n.) - in a theater or stadium, esp. ancient, a passageway leading to and from the seating.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 15, 2011)

I do "IF" too...three meals or so.  I can easily not eat until 10 at night.  If I'm not careful I will severely undereat and feel it and get run down/sick.  I'm actually eating right now but don't want to.  I know I need to.  Of course I also hold water in my thighs like a fucking camel.


----------

